# Labor day dinner



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Just came home from dropping my daughter off at college! Yippie, her senior year, last year of tuition payments. Any way, I was think on the drive home, how do I make pinwheel steaks. Pounded a flank steak down to about 1/2" thick. Sprizted with some worchester, little Montreal steak seasoning, then a ton of garlic powder. Added provolone cheese, roasted peppers, spinach, pimentos and some jalapenos. Rolled the bad boy up and cooked it rolled indirect until the internal temp. hit 130*. Let it rest while I grilled some chicken breasts (just in case these tasted like crap) and sliced them up about 3/4" thick. Some good eats.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

Good looking Kabobs!  :P 
Looks like a great appitizer.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 4, 2006)

Very interesting.  Looks real tasty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2006)

Montreal Steak Seasoning????  Didn't you just buy 1lb of Wolfe Rub Bold??   :scratch


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Montreal Steak Seasoning????  *Didn't you just buy 1lb of Wolfe Rub Bold?? *  :scratch


Nick has hated Wolfe Rub Bold for years.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously!  He'd rather cross the border and use their rub!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2006)

nice colors!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks real tasty Nick


----------



## wittdog (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks great Nick.


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

good looking grub...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Montreal Steak Seasoning????  Didn't you just buy 1lb of Wolfe Rub Bold??   :scratch



Easy tiger! Don't want to be using that stuff on everything! Then it would become Wolfe Rub Bored! I did use it on the brisket I told you about on Friday. Was the BEST brisket I've ever done!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2qp20ryh]Montreal Steak Seasoning????  Didn't you just buy 1lb of Wolfe Rub Bold??   :scratch



Easy tiger! Don't want to be using that stuff on everything! Then it would become Wolfe Rub Bored! I did use it on the brisket I told you about on Friday. Was the BEST brisket I've ever done![/quote:2qp20ryh]

I know Kimosabe, I was yanking your feathers!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2beutm7y][quote="Larry Wolfe":2beutm7y]Montreal Steak Seasoning????  Didn't you just buy 1lb of Wolfe Rub Bold??   :scratch



Easy tiger! Don't want to be using that stuff on everything! Then it would become Wolfe Rub Bored! I did use it on the brisket I told you about on Friday. Was the BEST brisket I've ever done![/quote:2beutm7y]

I know Kimosabe, I was yanking your feathers![/quote:2beutm7y]

And I was doing the same back! BTW, I like the bold even more than the regular!


----------

